# dash pad ?



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

did all 65's come with a dash pad .... mine doesn't have one and see no holes where it would mount


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

The padded dash was an option on '65 models. I have one with and one without.

Home - Minnesota Muscle


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

wow ..what an option ..probably $18 bucks .. they wanted 3 grand for my sun roof because it came as a package you have to get ...ah for the good old days ..thanks


----------

